# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Miroku MK10 vs Browning B525

## Almo

Please excuse my ignorance but can someone explain the differences if any between these two guns.

----------


## jakewire

Bump
I'd like to know as well, differences and which is preferred.
Anybody?

----------


## mikee

After a wee look with Mr Google
https://forums.pigeonwatch.co.uk/for...al-difference/
and
https://forums.pigeonwatch.co.uk/for...u-vs-browning/

----------


## jakewire

Thanks Mikee I;ll check those sites out.

----------


## PaulNZ

Apart from cosmetic differences (engraving patterns etc), here's what I can think of:
All Miroku Mk10's I've seen have a trigger that can be slid forward and backward to adjust for length of pull. Some (or all?) Browning 525's don't have this.All Miroku Mk10's I've seen are backbored with Invector Plus chokes. I believe early Browning 525's were not backbored and used standard invector chokes. Probably stock dimensions. Even within the Miroku Mk10's they changed the stocks without changing the model (my early Mk10 has much less drop at the comb nose and a more open pistol grip than my brother's later Mk10), so I wouldn't be surprised if the Browning 525 was different as well. Looking on google, it seems that 525's were offered in both Hunting and Sporting grades. In the Miroku lineup, the Mk10 is the sporter and the Mk70 is the hunting version (thinner rib etc).
With the only real differences being in how they look and how they fit, I don't think anyone else can tell you which is better - it's a personal choice. Quality of manufacture etc. are the same. 

By the way, you know they're up to the 725 and Mk11 versions now? Not that there's anything wrong with the older ones.

----------

